# What's the Best Boom Truck for Tree Renoval ?



## baileytr3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking for input on buying a boom truck for tree work ,please advise on Make,Model, tonnage ,and stick length.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

baileytr3 said:


> Looking for input on buying a boom truck for tree work ,please advise on Make,Model, tonnage ,and stick length.



I am partial to the e-line elliot but they are pricey 125 foot to 150 foot jmo.


----------



## Recon Freak (Apr 6, 2009)

We bought a National 23.5 ton with about 102' height w/o jib and 142' with the jib. we've never used the jib and will do 90% of the trees in southern Indiana.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 6, 2009)

You definatly want a truck with the boom coming off the back of the truck. Gives you more reach. Less worry about hitting the truck with brush.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 6, 2009)

yep they all good but you better have a license four a crane after the crash in nyc last year there are inspectors looking $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ tom trees


----------



## JohnH (Apr 6, 2009)

baileytr3 said:


> Looking for input on buying a boom truck for tree work ,please advise on Make,Model, tonnage ,and stick length.



A couple of ?'s:
1. How tall are the trees that you usually work on?
2. How is your access? Do you usually have unlimited access or do you have to reach over things?
3. Will you have enough work to keep it buys 4-5 days a week?
4. How much do you want to spend?
5. Do you have some experienced and licensed to run it?
6. How much Will you'r insurance go up?


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you asking about a man lift, or a crane? If this is about lifts, see the thread titled, "best aerial lift"


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Are you asking about a man lift, or a crane? If this is about lifts, see the thread titled, "best aerial lift"



Some like the eline Elliot are both way more capacity for? any man lift!!!!!


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 12, 2010)

I am N.C.C.C.O. certified. and state licensed. but as far as I know, you still don't need to be certified for tree work. doesn't make sense. but I think thats how it is for now. no doubt it will change though. I would look for as much reach and tonage as possible in my price range. also keep in mind the overall weight of the crane and the driveway's you will operate on. don't want to pay for driveways repairs every day. rear mount is good for reach and stability picking off the rear. behind the cab mounts are good if you plan on putting bunks on and hauling wood. depends on what your other equipment is and if you already have a log truck or are planning on loading open bed trucks or trucks with removable tops... prices are down now and its a good time to buy. I would suggest a good thorough inspection if your buying used...good luck, and make sure you have or get the proper training along with a EHAP course.....


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 12, 2010)

A 35 ton rear mount with 127' of main boom seems like it would solve alot of problems... too bad it would create the problem of paying for it.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> A 35 ton rear mount with 127' of main boom seems like it would solve alot of problems... too bad it would create the problem of paying for it.



also @ 65,000 + lb's you will be repairing a lot of side walks and driveways. spec. my KW out with aluminum wheels and tanks. 22101 manitex weigh's in @ 39,200. she also run's down the road @75 mph no problem....oop's I mean 65 mph...LOL...Don't mind plywooding the lawn, but don't want to plywood every driveway..


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a downright nasty looking sig you got goin on there HP!



I've been thinking that if someone were to invent some sort of self propelled rack/dispenser for those damn mats (that could also be towed by a small pickup), there would be a market.

On the other hand it would probably be too much engineering to be a very practical idea.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> *Thats a downright nasty looking sig you got goin on* there HP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take that as a compliment friend...rep sent !!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Mat3 with the telescoping end on the boom.


----------



## diversified (Jun 1, 2016)

Dur-A-Lift in George Iowa announces the acquisition of the MAT-3 Mat-Tree product line. 
Press release: http://dur-a-lift.com/news/dur-a-lift-inc-acquires-mat-3-product-line
Product page: http://dur-a-lift.com/products/telescopic-articulating-aerial-lifts/dat3-60-70
Units will begin shipping in late 2016.


----------



## Ellen_90 (Apr 4, 2018)

I would recommend you to purchase ET36KX Truck-Mounted Electric Crane from Industrial man-lifts. The boom lift has a lifting capacity of 36,000 ft.-lbs. crane with 6,000 lb. Along, with that it also features electric winch, elevation, rotation and extension.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 10, 2018)

I wonder if he's still looking after nine years?


----------



## capetrees (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Greenstar (Jul 4, 2018)

We work in the city a lot. Debating whether to go with"boom truck" or maybe a small AWD all terrain (very slow on highway) but very maneuverable 4 wheel steering small Grove or PH 17-20 ton crane.
Anyone with experience here?


----------



## the colonel (Nov 28, 2022)

I run a National 900 a everyday for everyday tree work most often the limitation is where to put the piece down. Cabs are for non working guys it’s a winch on a stick. Stand up is the only way to go. Everybody works! Inexpensive gets it done


----------



## treevet (Dec 31, 2022)

the colonel said:


> I run a National 900 a everyday for everyday tree work most often the limitation is where to put the piece down. Cabs are for non working guys it’s a winch on a stick. Stand up is the only way to go. Everybody works! Inexpensive gets it done


Picts, yr., make, capacity, reach.? I have a National 990. Love it.


----------

